# OLL/PLL Race



## PJKCuber (Sep 30, 2014)

Hey Cubers! My LL is very slow and as I wanted it to be fast, I'm starting this thread.
Do an Average of 12 with Each PLL or do an OLL/PLL time attack. If you do PLL, time attacks are not compulsory. Only do time attacks for OLL.
Goals(Ao12 with each OLL/PLL) Sub 5/4/3/2/1
Time Attack(OLL) Sub 2/1:50/1:40/1:20/1:10/1


----------



## Randomno (Sep 30, 2014)

PJKCuber said:


> Do an Average of 12 with Each PLL



What do you mean by this?


----------



## Schmidt (Sep 30, 2014)

12x Aa then treat it like a ao12 by removing best and worst and then the mean/average of the 10 remaining solves
12x Ab
12x E
.....


----------

